# Sex of My Green Terror?



## pamsam (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you!!!


----------



## pamsam (Jul 28, 2013)

Here are some bigger pictures....have not quite got the hang of this yet....sorry.


----------



## pamsam (Jul 28, 2013)

I am thinking male, but not sure?????


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

So hard to tell, I say female. but then again I got a 50/50 shot at being right. The only real way to tell is to vent them or wait till they grow the nuchal hump on the forehead, then you will know for sure. The only reason I say female is because the male is usually colorful throughout the enitire body and fins. It seems yours is not too colorful on the anal and caudal area but it could just be bad pictures.


----------



## pamsam (Jul 28, 2013)

Well, I did take the pictures with my phone. I will try to get some better ones with a real camera. Thank you!


----------



## Rajesh ks (Aug 5, 2013)

it's male . male is more color full than female and female should not have this type of coloration and also smaller than female . i am successfully breed green terror


----------



## pamsam (Jul 28, 2013)

Here are some better pictures.....Thank you!


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm sticking with female but really not sure at all, The colors definitely look male but that could be just good breeding since these fish are quite popular now. Usually the dorsal and anal fin on a male will extend up to and sometimes past the caudal fin. Yours does have an extended caudal fin but not anal fin. In time though, as the your fish get larger so will the extension of the fins and of course the hump on the forehead will become more prominent, then of course you would know for sure it was male.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

IMO you have a very nice young male there. The first picture "cinches it". Walzon1s comments on the male are right on, in that yours is a younger one. One of the things that tell me it's not a female is the absence of a more blueish chin area. Males exhibit the 'worm like' lines, females a larger blue chin area. Also females don't have anywhere near the uniformity of spangles on the flanks that your fish shows. Also, your fish has the beginnings of a nuchal hump forming. He's all male. Here are recent pictures of my mature male and female for comparison.


----------



## pamsam (Jul 28, 2013)

You have some beautiful green terrors. I really appreciate the pictures! I see what you mean about the blue chin on the female. What would be the minimum tank size for a pair? I have mine in a 55 with an adult adult blood parrot and a pleco. Thanks to all of you that gave your opinions!


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I had 4 GTs (1M - 10", 3F - 7") in a 70G for 3 months although it was supposed to be temporary. They did okay but pairing and spawning could not happen - too busy. Since then I put one of the females in a 180G along with another 10" "bachelor" male. They share the tank with 8 other large fish. They have just spawned for the second time in 2 weeks. The second female went into my pond (1100G) about 10 weeks ago with the male and are doing great. And the other female is in a 140G with several other SA cichlids. At one time I kept a trio (1M, 2F) in a 70G and they paired and spawned. The extra female had to be removed. I think for the time being you could house a pair in the 55G, as long as you have territories defined with structure and sight-line breaks (driftwood, (plastic) plants, and some rock work and/or flower pots). The pleco, depending on the type will get the eggs at night if the GTs spawn. Ancistrus (Bristlenose plecos) are safer in that regard. The Blood Parrot should be a good target fish for the GTs and should be able to take care of itself. Good luck on your hunt for a female. Feel free to contact me, if you need further help. Here's a pic of the male GT in the pond feeding.
Jim


----------



## boulenger (Aug 12, 2013)

i think it is male, because there are a small hump on the head.


----------

